# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La energía solar bate el récord

## ben-amar

Martes, 12/7/2011
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_8/Tes
La energía solar bate el récord y genera el 5% de electricidad

EP - Madrid - 11/07/2011

La energía solar batió en junio su récord de contribución al aportar un 5% de toda la generación eléctrica, medio punto más que el máximo anterior, de mayo. Aunque la solar (fotovoltaica y termoeléctrica) sigue lejos de la eólica, la gran potencia instalada permite alcanzar cifras impensables hace solo unos años.
La fotovoltaica y la termosolar realizaron esta aportación en un mes en el que la generación de electricidad a partir de ciclos combinados de gas se convirtió en la principal fuente, con un 22,6%, por delante del 22% de la nuclear y del 13% de la hidráulica, según Red Eléctrica de España (REE).

La fotovoltaica dispone de 3.873 megavatios de potencia instalada en España, mientras que la termosolar cuenta con 800 megavatios conectados e instalaciones con mayores horas de uso. La producción solar es mayor en verano aunque depende del tiempo. El año pasado el máximo fue en agosto y en 2009 en junio.

----------


## perdiguera

Anoche leí la noticia y me quedó una duda:
Si ciclos de gas, nuclear e hidráulica suman 57,6% y la solar un 5%, falta un 37,4% para llegar a 100% y me quedan la eólica, la térmica de fuel, la biomasa y el carbón.
Dado que la biomasa no suele alcanzar más de un 2%, debe se haber alguna de las otras que superase el 13% y creo que fué la eólica, por lo que Europa press al recoger la noticia y al olvidarse de ella cometió un error.
De todas formas ver que tenemos el equivalente a cuatro nucleares instalado y que produzcan sólo el 5% da idea del aprovechamiento que tienen. Aunque menos da una piedra.

----------


## ben-amar

Ni la energia solar ni la eolica producen lo que en realidad podrian, creo que pese a los precios del crudo, el petroleo tira mucho y hay muchos intereses en ello.

----------


## German

Buenos dias,
si quereis seguir al instante la aportación eléctrica de cada fuente de energía, la REE tiene una página muy útil al respecto:
https://demanda.ree.es/demanda.html
Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Hola German, gracias por el enlace, me parece muy interesante, aunque no veo la demanda por energia solar; va englobada en otras minoritarias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De todas formas ver que tenemos el equivalente a cuatro nucleares instalado y que produzcan sólo el 5% da idea del aprovechamiento que tienen. Aunque menos da una piedra.


La única forma de poder sacar algo más de la solar, es montar centrales solares a lo bestia, sembrando km y km cuadrados de paneles.

Que por otro lado, no es nada descabellado.

Sin ir más lejos, en Extremadura, partes de CLM, Andalucía, etc... hay zonas que son un auténtico páramo desértico en los que no hay un pueblo en 20 km a la redonda, y además, dichos terrenos no tienen aprovechamiento ninguno, más que cuatro ovejas que se comen las malas hierbas, y que además, son terrenos donde el Lorenzo le zurra de lo lindo  :Big Grin: 

Parece que no, pero cientos de esos km2 sembrados con paneles solares, de ahí sí que se podría sacar una buena tajada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Ahora veo tu cambio de Avatar... jope, como marchas, grandes obras en casa y coche nuevo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Me alegro mucho amigo!!
Ya en serio, vamos a por esa remontada!! :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Aupa perdiguera!

Te has dejado en tu cálculo toda la parte de "régimen especial", es decir, cogeneradores: empresas que generan calor y electricidad a la vez, utilizando el calor para procesos industriales o calefacción, y luego venden la electricidad a la red.

La cogeneración realmente es una maravilla por su eficiencia (75% tranquilamente, frente al 30% de una central térmica clásica/nuclear), pero no tiene una regulación que ayude mucho  :Mad: 


Por otro lado, quiero puntualizar lo que comenta F.Lázaro. Sí, existen zonas en Extremadura, La Mancha, etc. que son lo que solemos llamar "páramos", pero que el ojo mínimamente formado llama "ecosistema estepario", muy amenazado en nuestro país.

Lo que hay más que de sobras para poner placas solares son tejados... sólo con la solar fotovoltaica instalada en tejados podríamos cubrir varias veces la demanda total de electricidad de España. Pero claro, una vez más nos topamos con algunos problemas regulatorios, además de la cerrazón de los propietarios a tener un techo "negro" y muchas otras barreras absurdas.

----------


## ben-amar

> .....................
> 
> Lo que hay más que de sobras para poner placas solares son tejados... sólo con la solar fotovoltaica instalada en tejados podríamos cubrir varias veces la demanda total de electricidad de España.* Pero claro, una vez más nos topamos con algunos problemas regulatorios, además de la cerrazón de los propietarios a tener un techo "negro" y muchas otras barreras absurdas*.


Amen de los obstaculos que la propia administracion pone en esas instalaciones para particulares.

----------


## Salut

^^ Lo del registro de pre-asignación (principal traba burocrática) creo recordar que era sólo para las instalaciones más potentes. De todas formas, está a punto de aprobarse un decreto de autoconsumo, de manera que la electricidad que generes en tu casa se descuente de la tarifa eléctrica (antes había trabas para ello).

Como el precio de la electricidad no para de subir, y el de las placas está bajísimo, ya prácticametne sale más rentable ponerte la placa solar -falta muy muy poco-. Es lo que se conoce como _grid parity_.

Obviamente el secreto no está en la propia rentabilidad de la placa, sino en ahorrarte todos los impuestos a la electricidad y esas cosas.

----------


## Luján

> Amen de los obstaculos que la propia administracion pone en esas instalaciones para particulares.


Y de que las fotovoltáicas distan mucho aún de ser energéticamente rentables. Se necesita más energía para fabricarlas de lo que pueden llegar a producir en su vida útil.

Es lo que leí, en muchos sitios, hace como un año. Dudo que la tecnología hay avanzado lo sufciente aún.

----------


## perdiguera

> Aupa perdiguera!
> 
> Te has dejado en tu cálculo toda la parte de "régimen especial", es decir, cogeneradores: empresas que generan calor y electricidad a la vez, utilizando el calor para procesos industriales o calefacción, y luego venden la electricidad a la red.
> 
> La cogeneración realmente es una maravilla por su eficiencia (75% tranquilamente, frente al 30% de una central térmica clásica/nuclear), pero no tiene una regulación que ayude mucho 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, quiero puntualizar lo que comenta F.Lázaro. Sí, existen zonas en Extremadura, La Mancha, etc. que son lo que solemos llamar "páramos", pero que el ojo mínimamente formado llama "ecosistema estepario", muy amenazado en nuestro país.
> 
> Lo que hay más que de sobras para poner placas solares son tejados... sólo con la solar fotovoltaica instalada en tejados podríamos cubrir varias veces la demanda total de electricidad de España. Pero claro, una vez más nos topamos con algunos problemas regulatorios, además de la cerrazón de los propietarios a tener un techo "negro" y muchas otras barreras absurdas.


Por eso me surgía la duda, por que no me cuadraban los porcentajes y como que hay muchos periodistas que no saben que la suma de porcentajes debe ser 100 pues ponía en duda la noticia.
Aclarado el tema, gracias Salut por el resto de la información que es muy clarificadora, en éste mensaje que te copio y en el siguiente que has puesto en este mismo hilo.

----------


## Salut

> Y de que las fotovoltáicas distan mucho aún de ser energéticamente rentables. Se necesita más energía para fabricarlas de lo que pueden llegar a producir en su vida útil.
> 
> Es lo que leí, en muchos sitios, hace como un año. Dudo que la tecnología hay avanzado lo sufciente aún.


Eso es un mito muy extendido. Hace 30 años o así sería verdad, pero hoy en día la "Tasa de Retorno Energético" (TRE) de 10 o así... es decir, produce 10 veces más energía de la que se consume en su fabricación.

La eólica andará por una TRE de 20 aprox.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasa_de...nerg%C3%A9tico
^^ Algunos datos, algo desactualizados...

----------

